# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  mesuesja ime

## Jonilda

Pershendetje! Kur kam qene ne shkollen fillore dmth ne 8 vjecaren e atehershme, kam pasur nje mesuese me emrin Etleva Tilko. Shkollen e kam bere ne Maliq te Korces. Qe prej asaj kohe nuk di asgje per zyshen. Por kur isha akoma aty mora vesh qe ka ikur ne Itali me bashkshortin. Nese ndokush e njeh ose ka degjuar dicka per te le te ma beje te ditur sepse kam mall per te. Kjo ka ndoshur para 10 vjetesh. Nese dikush do te ma bente kete nder do ti isha shume mirenjohes. Faleminderit  :buzeqeshje: ))

----------


## smokkie

Une e dija qe Maliqi eshte i Matit..

----------


## Help_Desk

hahhahaaha, Mati eshte i Brukselit hihiihihih

----------


## Jonilda

hahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhaaaa ndoshta duhet te mesoni me shume gjeografine dhe jo te mereni me hamendje se ku i bie Maliqi...

http://www.travelpost.com/EU/Albania...Maliqi/4797952

----------

